# quanity of meat



## raastros2 (Mar 25, 2013)

Hey fellas! Doin a rehearsal dinner bbq for someone and just curious how much meat to smoke for 75-100 people... iam thinking 90 pounds of smoked meat would be plenty...any feedback


----------



## putcz (Mar 25, 2013)

Usually I figure on a 1/4 pound per person, that would be 25lbs for 100 people. That usually works for me just fine as you are probably serving other items as well.  Bruce


----------



## maple sticks (Mar 25, 2013)

raastros2 said:


> Hey fellas! Doin a rehearsal dinner bbq for someone and just curious how much meat to smoke for 75-100 people... iam thinking 90 pounds of smoked meat would be plenty...any feedback


What kind of meat are we talking. If its pulled pork I would do 1/2 LB. pre-cooked per person.


----------



## raastros2 (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks guys! Looking at half brisket and half pork shoulder


----------

